# How do I get the 'perfect' body clip?



## ThePonyWrangler (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm new to showing minis, and really want to know how to get that perfect body clip. Its mostly like me, but I can't get the clippers to stop leaving horrible lines, and I try and get rid of them, and it makes more. I have gone through 2 sets of clippers, one oster and one andis, and I can't get the hang of it. I have used a 10 blade because that is all I had, and recently I used a 30, and did a horrible job. I tried the wide andis blade, unsure of what number, and I didn't like it. What blade should I use for the body, the face and legs? Currently I don't have a pair of clippers that function right 




 My osters heated up extremely hot, I used them for maybe 5 minutes the second time I used them, and that was it, stopped cutting, and now make a grinding noise. The andis ones aren't super quiet anymore and I don't know what I did to break them. The mini was clean and recently bathed that day.

Any advice on how to get a perfect body clip for shows would be great! Also I have another question, how do I properly razor the hair around his eyes and muzzle off, and what should I use for doing that?

Heres a picture of me and my mini at a show, the clip job was not impressive compared to other horses.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm no expert, but here are some tips that may help you out--

1. Make sure your horse is CLEAN !! A dirty horse will dull the blades quickly which makes them useless. After the horse's bath make sure they are mostly/totally dry--adding a show sheen can help the blades glide smoothly.

2. Use a blade wash before and after clipping

3. Apply oil to clippers--let it run in and dab off extra

4. Clip with an even pressure-- it takes time and practice to develop a steady hand.

5. Every so often stop and let the clippers cool--run more oil in them and brush away excess hair. Check the blade temperature because they heat up fast and could burn your horse (had it happen before and the horse didn't t enjoy clipping again)

I hope those tips work.

Here is a link (scroll to mid page) and there are some articles about fine clipping.

http://www.starsminiatures.com/videos.html


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 21, 2011)

butt soon as you bath your horse, spray them down with show sheen, and then clip while they are still wet.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 21, 2011)

Practice, practice and then practice some more. clip your horses often even horses that don't need it. The more you do the better you will get.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 21, 2011)

OK funny you ask just now, my 10 year old grandson just clipped his first mini last weekend. He did OK with some help.

First get all your supplies arranged and you will need about two or three blades and some kool lube or blade wash, either or. I have a pair of double K's, but prefer my andis, as I have sever arthritis and have a thumb joint removed, they are easier for me to hold with my crippled hands. Practice makes perfect. Your horse must be absolutly clean, that means scrub with a brush and shampoo and your fingers, use the water on high to rinse off all shampoo and dirt, if you start on the back you will see the dirt start to run off. You can clip either wet or dry, but if you clip wet, make sure the blade doesn't get hot or you will clipper burn your horse. Of course the horse should be towled dry. Lay the clippers on the horse that is the whole blade not just the edge or tip, go against the lay of the hair, some horses have swirls so you may have to go in all kinds of directions, practice alot.

As for razoring the face, someone else will need to respond, as I only use a #40 blade over eyes and on the muzzle, done the razoring and don't like it, but heres what I did, warm up some water and apply to areas then apply shaving cream, then shave, may have to repeat several times. I also leave eyelashes, In my opinion the horse needs them, but some take them off. We have many champions and the judges don't take off points for not having the face shaved!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 21, 2011)

Clip while the horse is still damp

If you see a clipper mark keep going back and forth over it until its gone. You have to do this quickly back and forth to remove the marks.

Never move to the next area until the first area is perfect.

Do the hip first, then the middle then the neck and the back last. Because the back is always going to have some dirt and will dull the blade.

Always clip ahead of the show so that they get their sheen back. Or at least this is what I prefer


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 21, 2011)

How to get a good clip?........well the most crucial thing is to keep the horse as far away from me as possible.



Absolutely hopeless here.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jul 21, 2011)

Super duper clean horse, sprayed down with show sheen, sharp clipper blades - smooth clipping, here you come!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

wow you have got so many good tips!! thanks for posting this it helps me alot hehe

hope everything goes really well for you with your clipping!!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to use Kool Lube and blade wash, but recently learned here on our forum to use rubbing alcohol to dip the blades in while clipping. I've used one 15 blade to do 4 horses all summer. They get icy cold with just a few seconds in the rubbing alcohol and you can hear them speed up.

The other suggestions - especially making sure he is absolutely clean - is crucial.


----------



## maestoso (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Brittany,

It is very hard to get a good clip with Andis or Oster clippers. The best investment you could make if you are going to be clipping regularly is to get a set of double K's. They are pricey, but probably about what you paid for your 2 sets combined, so rather than continuing to go through more sets, it may be helpful to budget a set of Double K's (Christmas Present?).

That said, here is the advice I have.

1. Make sure the horse is clean.

2. Make sure the clippers are tuned up. This means oiled, clean, fresh lever (this is the piece that moves the blades. It's the black "stump" that sits under the blades, and it wears down quicker than you might think. In Double K's you can switch the lever easily by yourself, not sure about other clippers.)

3. Sharp Blades! On a clean horse blades can last several clips, on a dirty horse a blade may not even get through 1 horse.

4. Make sure you are adding a bit of pressure to the clippers and angling them slightly.

5. Long even, consistent strokes. Go against the way the hair grows.

6. I never clip in less than a 15, and for show clips I usually use a 30 or 40. But Bandit has a lot of white, so you may want to stick with a 15.

7. For razoring make sure you use a 50 blade on all the areas you want to razor. Then, before you start shaving, hold a HOT cloth over the area for several seconds. This opens up the pores on the skin and the hair comes off easier. Then apply shaving cream and start shaving. To blend the "line" I take a dry razor and go against the hair, this makes it look more natural.

8. Clipping and razoring really is an art, and takes a ton of practice, but you'll get it!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 22, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> butt soon as you bath your horse, spray them down with show sheen, and then clip while they are still wet.







Yep ive clipped when there still a bit wet works well


----------



## kaykay (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought Double K's and hated them. Practically gave them away when I resold them.

I have always clipped with Oster clippers and do fine with them. I was just so disappointed that the Double K's heat up quicker than my Osters. Drove me nuts.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 22, 2011)

I second everything that Matt said. Double K's can be your best friend if you know how to use and adjust them. I wouldn't clip a horse without them. I prefer a clean wet horse as it helps keep the blades cooler. I also start at the legs and work my way up. The legs are going to attract the dirt first on a wet horse so I want those out of the way, plus its time consumeing to do them. Legs, belly, neck, sides, hip, then back. I save the head for last as its also time consuming. Lots of practice! Good luck!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 22, 2011)

when you clip a foal for the first time how do they like the bathing ? I have a foal to clip and Im dreading it


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 22, 2011)

Foals are very nice to bathe & clip if you set yourself up to do it right. A bath with warm water and not too much pressure. Someone to hold baby if he isn't halter trained and trained to stand tied and even then someone to hold him as the water at first is scary. Same for clipping. Our babies are bathed and clipped before halter training begins....in most cases.

Most of my show horses are clipped with a #10 and then other closer blades for lower legs, under belly, , head etc. I like a little hair left on the horse to give the coat shine. Occasionally I will clip a dark skinned hrose with a 30 or 15, but in summer that usually isn't necessary.

Biggest suggestion I can add to what others have said is....have PLENTY of sharp blades! If the blade doesn't slide easily through the hair of a clean horse then it is dull and will leave tracks. Develop a very light hand with your clippers....the less you press down on the clippers the less likely you are to have tracks. Make one swipe then go back at the same swipe from several slightly different angles.

Never use a hot blade on a horse! As you clip frequently put the flat of the blade on the inside of your forearm to test it's temperature. If it feels pretty warm to you it will feel hot to the horse. Also, hot blades dull and may even warp.

I have used all kinds of clippers and have never found anything better than the Double K 501. I have 2 sets and have them GO'd at World every year by Fort Worth Shaver. Even the 401 variable speed is better than any of the small clippers with the motor in the hand piece. The Double Ks can be set to run at a slower speed so your blades don't get hot as fast as the smaller clippers.

BTW, your horse is VERY pretty!

Charlotte


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. I am going to start practice clipping on my other two I don't show with. I am also going to get another set of clippers or have my osters fixed, because I do like them. Also I am going to invest in some more extra blades. Also I bought a foal in June, and hes coming home next week, so I am going to clip him also. When I go back to Tractor Supply, I'll get the oster cool blade stuff( I can't remember the name right now). I really appreciate all of your help, and I got the explanination of tracks from the clippers. It makes sense, but I don't know how the blades were dull since they were brand new. With all the new info, maybe I can get a half decent clip job 

~Britt


----------



## tagalong (Aug 1, 2011)

Another hint I can add - is to clip as if you are painting... do not make the strokes too long, overlap each pass and make sure the flat of the blade is against the horse. In a way, think of it as smoothly "painting" the shorter coat on instead of clipping it off... and as others have mentioned always go against the grain of the hair... except for the V above the tail. You will need to carefully go with the hair on that a bit.

Have a few blades right at hand - you can swap them out as they get warm and then you go back to them after they are cool. If Double Ks seem to be getting too hot, you can adjust the tension on the blades a bit - and that may help. I also prefer the Double Ks over ANY other kind. Others have asked me how I can stand that cable - but to be honest, I barely notice it is there anymore.

Damp and showsheened a bit works the best but even if you have to clip them dry, the "painting" technique will still work.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 1, 2011)

When you start using a new blade you should run it in blade wash (or rubbing alcohol, which is what I use in place of blade wash) prior to clipping. The blades have some coating on them, so I've been told, that make them seem "dull" if you don't clean them prior to the first use.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Minimor is correct they do have a coating on them that need to be washed off. I also love my double k, got my first set in 1990 still use them.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 2, 2011)

Tagalong, good description.




It's been mentioned but worth stressing...when the little plastic "paddle" inside the clippers gets worn it will cause them to leave tracks even with a good blade. It's a $2 or $3 part that you can change yourself with a screwdriver, just vital to easy clipping. Also, when you oil the blades, only use a drop or two...

I've clipped wet and dry - clipping off a winter coat that's wet bogs down my clippers and is impossible. Once all the big hair is off and you are reclipping through the summer, clipping wet - or at least damp - does help keep the blades cool. I had a small refrigerator in my groom room and just set hot blades in it to cool when I swapped them out. It cratered not long ago, so now I use a cold gelpack - lay your hot blade on it and it cools within just a couple of minutes. Good luck clipping, it really is an art and just takes practice.





Jan


----------



## Mr.T (Aug 3, 2011)

i remember you from the first equine events show! I had the 30" pinto gelding and the 32" silver black mare. I'm also a youth. I thought you did a good job clipping!


----------



## Heartstrings (Apr 21, 2019)

This has been a tremendous thread. Thanks for the great info!


----------

